# GE Spectra JBP30 oven won't turn off :(



## ssn (Oct 6, 2010)

It was in the self cleaning mode last evening. I heard an explosion and it threw a code - F2 which I figured out was the high temperature code. I turned off the circuit breaker and turned it back on today morning. But it has a new problem now. Even though all the knobs are off, the lower element in the oven comes on. 

Any advice highly appreciated. Is there any way to "reset" the oven? I am just not able to turn off the oven. And the GE manual is not very helpful either.


----------

